# hymer b 564 sliding table repair, Serial No. 10 02 13 03



## hmh

Hi, 
Now in Turkey, struggling w/ our sliding table.

It is one of these clever jobs, stands on a single leg and the top slides side to side, and the leg can be dropped, to fit w/ the seat and make up a single bed

Both plastic slides are broken/missing, the ball bearings keep falling out and the thing comes loose and clatters when driving over (e.g. Turkish) roads.

A uk Hymer agent suggests a new table leg for £850 ?! Hmm!

We realise this is a bit of a one-off, but any suggestions gratefully received.

Helen


----------



## patnles

Could these be of any use if you went down the route of fitting new leg and sliding mechanism ?

http://www.laleisure.co.uk/motorhome-folding-table-leg-with-hinge-2662-p.asp

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/table-wall-bar-set-945-p.asp

Pat


----------



## hmh

*Hymer B564 sliding table*

No, not really, but thanks for getting back to us so quickly !

Helen


----------



## CurlyBoy

Helen, I have PM'd you.
curlyboy


----------



## j50jwr

*table fittings*

CAK in Kenilworth do a telescopic single leg with a two way sliding system for the table top for £350ish

John


----------



## trailrider

*Table repair*

I would perhaps try a kitchen shop they tend to use all sorts of these runners in the units


----------



## javea

I found the table in my Hymer to be much too big so I remoced it and had one made to my measurements by Rainbow Conversions. Then put a Fiamma socket in the floor, another on the bottom surface of the table ane the two are attached with the Fiamma tube designed for the purpose.

When relaxing or travelling the table is stored away and can be erected for tea time stops, meals etc in a minute or so.

Makes the lounge area so much more open and easier to move around in. Quite insignificant cost as well.

Mike


----------



## hmh

Yes, the problem was the runners (not a standard Hymer fitting as a previous owner had already done a mod.). So we have found a supplier and done a repair. The next trip will determine if it's a success!


----------

